# Does samba41 support file sharing?



## mrjayviper (Jun 12, 2014)

I installed the samba41 last night and it seems it doesn't support file sharing? Things are definitely different when compared to samba36.

Thanks a lot


----------



## huehnerhose (Jun 17, 2014)

it definitely does support this  Samba since version 4 is ready to be used as Active Directory Domain Controller and or member. If you don't need Active Directory support, use server role = standalone:
http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#SERVERROLE


----------



## mrjayviper (Jun 18, 2014)

*T*hanks for the tip


----------

